# Onkyo TX NR5009 video problem



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

I have no video. Audio is OK. All connections are good. Plugged in an Onkyo 1009 and the video is good. So, the video on the 5009 is broke. Warranty expired last month. Any ideas on what is wrong? Where can I buy a part?
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried a full hard reset? (this will restore everything back to default including Audsssey)


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks. I will give it a try.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you try a reset yet and what did it do? If that did not work you are looking at a HDMI board most likely. Onkyo let's just say has issues with them and a lot of times will cover it past it's coverage time.


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

I plugged the receiver into a different source and used my tv instead of my theater projector. For whatever reason, it is working fine now. Thanks for your help.


----------

